# A heart quilt



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This one is hard for me to share. 

I was making this for my MIL - she wasn't really interested in quilts, so it took me a while to find a pattern I thought was special enough for her.

I put this together as quickly as I could, but before it was done, MIL was admitted into hospice as she'd declined too far to be able to stay home longer. DD had been staying there (FL) in August and had to go home for a few weeks and when she got back down there, was rather shocked at how much worse Grandma had gotten in that short of time. DD told me that it wouldn't be any good to send it as Grandma was too far gone. She was diagnosed with a brain tumor in April, and it turned out to be cancer and they said 1-2 years, but it's been a lot less than that. Today they reported that she's breathing heavily and sporadically and is basically comatose - but the Dr's have been telling us since she went into hospice three weeks ago that she would only have days. 

I sent this quilt to DD - and told her she could keep it if she wanted. She decided she's giving it to the Mom of a very close friend, who has been like a surrogate mother to my DD while she's been living and going to school in GA the last three years. I think that is a great idea - 










here is the back side - I've learned a better way of doing feathers since!


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

That is very beautiful. I'm sure it will be appreciated.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

That is gorgeous. I can tell a lot of care went into the making.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is a work of art! I would treasure it always!


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Precious story....beautiful quilt!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Really beautiful quilt. I&#8217;m really sorry your MIL didn&#8217;t get to use it. I think she would have been quite touched.


----------



## AlaskaSue (Mar 27, 2013)

What a lovely thing to do...and your quilt is beautiful! I only wish your MIL could have enjoyed it - but she IS still the recipient of your love that you put into it whether she is aware of it or not ~ Bless you!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

She would have loved it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is incredibly beautiful. And sharing it will be good for everyone. Sorry it was too late for your MIL to be able to enjoy.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

That is gorgeous! Love sewn in every stitch!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

RIP June - sad but glad her suffering is over.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! You will have to share with us your better way of doing feathers... I can see the love in this quilt.. good job... ((HUGS)) to you and yours..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm sorry about you MIL, but that is one gorgeous quilt. Wow!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

It is beautiful Cathy. May your MIL rest in peace.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

It is so beautiful!


----------

